# Why use brewers yeast in pollen substitute?



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

simple question... why is it that all the pollen substitute recipes I find call for brewers yeast over any other type of yeast? It's much easier to find a type of baking yeast. Any idea?


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

From Healthline.com
"Brewer's yeast contains all the essential amino acids, 14 minerals, and 17 vitamins. It is one of the best natural sources of the B-complex vitamins thiamin, riboflavin, niacin, B6, pantothenic acid, biotin, and folic acid. It is also high in minerals, including chromium, zinc, iron, phosphorus, and selenium. Brewer's yeast is also a good source of protein. It contains approximately 16 g of protein per 30 g of powdered yeast."

From University of Maryland:
Brewer's yeast is made from a one-celled fungus called Saccharomyces cerevisiae and is used to make beer. It also can be grown to make nutritional supplements. Brewer's yeast is a rich source of minerals -- particularly chromium, an essential trace mineral that helps the body maintain normal blood sugar levels; selenium; protein; and the B-complex vitamins. It tastes bitter and should not be confused with baker's yeast, nutritional yeast, or torula yeast. All those types of yeast are low in chromium. Brewer's yeast has been used for years as a nutritional supplement.

Brewer's yeast is often used as a source of B-complex vitamins, chromium, and selenium. The B-complex vitamins in brewer's yeast include B1 (thiamine), B2 (riboflavin), B3 (niacin), B5 (pantothenic acid), B6 (pyridoxine), B9 (folic acid), and H or B7 (biotin). These vitamins help break down carbohydrates, fats, and proteins, which provide the body with energy.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

They are both the same thing: Saccharomyces cerevisiae. I suspect that brewer's yeast is more readily available in bulk and is cheaper than a bunch of packages of bakers yeast. Brewer's yeast is also a current healthfood fad as well.


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

pbuhler said:


> From Healthline.com
> "Brewer's yeast contains all the essential amino acids, 14 minerals, and 17 vitamins. It is one of the best natural sources of the B-complex vitamins thiamin, riboflavin, niacin, B6, pantothenic acid, biotin, and folic acid. It is also high in minerals, including chromium, zinc, iron, phosphorus, and selenium. Brewer's yeast is also a good source of protein. It contains approximately 16 g of protein per 30 g of powdered yeast."
> 
> From University of Maryland:
> ...


Nice bit of info! I figured there had to be some types of differences. Thanks.


----------



## JYawn (Dec 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever experimented with any other "main" ingredients.... I was sitting here thinking of different possibilities to get more protien in the mix. I think they make an unflavored protien powder you can add to food. I'm wondering if a small dash of that in a mixture would be safe............ Only one way to find out :shhhh:


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I made a batch of pollen patties the bees gobbled up. I use baker’s yeast (cause I have it and it's cheap), powered milk, rice bran and sugar plus or minus equal parts. If I have soybean meal I add that too

I have also used mega bee and sugar and watched them carried it out as trash. I started adding powered milk and make it a little more water and they don’t carry it out.


----------



## efaure (Apr 30, 2012)

Find a local vintner or brewer and ask them for their yeast. It is a by-product/waste for them. Boil the yeast they give you to sterilize it and use it. Craigslist and such. Search the threads. It has been posted/mentioned.


----------



## rmdial (Jun 30, 2009)

Why use brewers yeast from a brewery vs. store bought dry? I have a source for yeast from a local brewery but just wondered if there is any advantage for the bees or is it a cost consideration?

Thanks


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

rmdial said:


> Why use brewers yeast from a brewery vs. store bought dry?


The stuff from the brewery is dead. Fermentation stops when the alcohol concentration gets too high for the yeast to survive in. The yeast from the store is alive and as soon as it gets some water and sugar, it is going to start eating, growing, and fermenting. 

We want our bees eating the yeast, sugar, and water. We don't want to give our bees yeast and alcohol.


----------



## Syawar08 (Dec 17, 2013)

Brewers yeast is not available in my locality as alcohol is almost banned here. So, could you please tell me what else can i use instead of brewers yeast ? Or can i only use soy+milk powder+vitamin c ?

thank you


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

pbuhler said:


> Brewer's yeast is often used as a source of B-complex vitamins, chromium, and selenium. The B-complex vitamins in brewer's yeast include B1 (thiamine), B2 (riboflavin), B3 (niacin), B5 (pantothenic acid), B6 (pyridoxine), B9 (folic acid), and H or B7 (biotin). These vitamins help break down carbohydrates, fats, and proteins, which provide the body with energy.


But.... is lacking B12...... good post BTW


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Torula yeast_ may be a reasonable substitute for brewers yeast in pollen substitute recipes. Of course, I don't know whether torula yeast is available in Kashmir.

Here is a reference on torula yeast used in pollen sub:
http://www.globalpatties.com/pages/articles/pollenpatties.htm
Note that the link is not a "recipe", but is an indication that torula yeast is one option. Global Patties is a sub manufacturer.

More on torula yeast in sub: http://www.honeybee.com.au/Library/Beefeeds.html

Keith may feel that sub with _torula yeast_ instead of brewers yeast may not be quite the same, but if it is a situation where brewers yeast is not available the choice may be between sub with torula yeast or no sub at all.

_Torula yeast_ is sometimes used by olive gowers as a control for olive flies.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Syawar08 said:


> Brewers yeast is not available in my locality as alcohol is almost banned here. So, could you please tell me what else can i use instead of brewers yeast ? Or can i only use soy+milk powder+vitamin c ?
> 
> thank you


Amazon sells it. I bought a 4 pound bucket to experiment with to see if I like making my own pollen patties. And it qualified for free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HHQ8SO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

You may use corn flour in place of yeast. Corn compliments soy well. Your overall protein content will be lower, but that is okay.

You may also omit the Vit C as bees appear to be able to synthesize their own Vit C.


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

JSL said:


> You may also omit the Vit C as bees appear to be able to synthesize their own Vit C.


Vitamin C is otherwise called Ascorbic Acid and can be used instead of the apple cider vinegar to invert the sugar.


----------



## gjt (Jul 24, 2014)

I always thought one was to turn sugar into alcohol and the other to make CO2.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

gjt said:


> I always thought one was to turn sugar into alcohol and the other to make CO2.


Brewer's yeast, baker's yeast, distiller's yeast are pretty much the same thing; they all turn sugar into alcohol and CO2.


----------

